# Finally - My new Seven and its...



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

I was finally able to get on my new Axiom SL and put a couple hours on and all I can say is wow. Yea, it fits perfect. It should as it's custom and Cascade Bicycle Studio, and specifically Zac there, knows how to fit you. He used to work for Seven for 5 years as a Senior Bike Fitter and has fitted Olympic atheletes, as well as pros, and schmucks like me. But the ride is just what I wanted. Stiff, yet subtly compliant. Reminds me of when I first drove a German car after driving lesser automobiles. I didn't want a race car, I wanted a sports coupe that wouldn't beat me up, but handled impeccably. The Seven feels like this. I am a recreational rider and didn't want a full on race bike, but still like performance. Here is a cell phone pic. I am very happy with the outcome and the process and my LBS.
View attachment 252467


----------



## dshimamoto (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks fantastic, beautiful bike


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent. Just curious on your spec numbers?


----------



## voodoo01 (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice ride! I like the wheels is that 303 or 404 firecrest hows the wheel performance?


----------



## wyeung82 (Mar 8, 2012)

WoW... It is awesome looking with good color combinations.
The crank and chain look real solid as well as the wheel.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nicely put together. A good fitter makes all the difference in the world. Enjoy!


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

Dajianshan said:


> Excellent. Just curious on your spec numbers?


Full build is below. As for the wheels, the 303 Firecrest's are really nice, but I only have a couple rides so far, and none in windy conditions. Braking is better than I expected using the grey pads that came with the wheels. I'll have to put a few more miles for a better feeling of how they work for me. I honestly don't think they will make ME all that much faster, but they should last a long time and seem very strong while complementing the ride nicely. As a opackage, the bike feels buttoned down but smooth for long rides.

Seven Frame spec:
Handling 5
Drivetrain Stiffness 7
Vertical Compliance 4
Weight-to-Performance 8

Full Build:
Seven Axiom SL Frame w/ 5E Fork (350mm)
Seven carbon seatpost
Campagnolo Chorus groupo, cables & cranks (Compact 12-27)
Campagnolo Dual Pivot brakes F/R w/ Chorus levers
FSA K-Force Nano Compact bar w/ Deda tape
FSA OS-99 CSI Stem
CK Headset - red
Zipp 303 Firecrest clinchers w/ Zipp Ti skewers
Specialized Romin saddle
Conti GP4000 700x25 tires
Garmin Edge 500
Profile Design Carbon water bottle cage


----------



## HaydarSeattle (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm looking at getting this same model from the same shop! Did you decide to go with adding the disc brake tabs and cable guides (per your last thread)?


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

HaydarSeattle said:


> I'm looking at getting this same model from the same shop! Did you decide to go with adding the disc brake tabs and cable guides (per your last thread)?


I didn't go with the disc brake tabs/guides and stayed with standard setup. Too many variables and in the end decided discs were not worth it at this time.

You will like Zack - he did a good job with everything.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Have you had any issues with your seat slipping (rotating aft approximately a full bubble on my level)? I had to readjust mine every 100 miles or so. After working with my shop and trying everything they finally replaced it with a different brand with a better clamping system.


----------



## paolosauler (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice Seven!


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

*Not a Seven seatpost fan...*



medimond said:


> Have you had any issues with your seat slipping (rotating aft approximately a full bubble on my level)?


Well, my carbon post from day one was very difficult to adjust as the bolts didn't turn easily at all. I had my LBS look at it and lube the bolts, but the bolts still almost feel like they are stripped. Once loose, I would set the seat where I want, and it was still sooo difficult to tighten. Mine also slipped if not really tightened down. I am going to get a new post eventually since I am NOT happy with my Seven post. I would never recommend this. Reallly not a good piece - surprising coming from Seven! I would like to get a post that the seat tilt and fore/aft adjustment can be made independently.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

mgringle said:


> Well, my carbon post from day one was very difficult to adjust as the bolts didn't turn easily at all. I had my LBS look at it and lube the bolts, but the bolts still almost feel like they are stripped. Once loose, I would set the seat where I want, and it was still sooo difficult to tighten. Mine also slipped if not really tightened down. I am going to get a new post eventually since I am NOT happy with my Seven post. I would never recommend this. Reallly not a good piece - surprising coming from Seven! I would like to get a post that the seat tilt and fore/aft adjustment can be made independently.


I have their Ti post on mine and it's pretty good as far as staying where you set it. The saddle rails slipped a couple of times initially but after I put some carbon paste on them they have stayed in place. The tilt adjustment is spot on. What I really like about it is the independent adjustment between tilt and fore/aft.


----------



## Seven Cookie (Sep 16, 2012)

Newbie here. 
Really nice setup.

Just curious, are you using Campagnolo front and rear dee as well? It would seem weird without using them. Just my view


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

yes it's all campy.


----------



## Seven Cookie (Sep 16, 2012)

Why is Axiom SL/SLX much preferred over higher end Elium SL/SLX??
Is there some bad review on Elium?

Reason of asking, cos my Elium SLX is due for delivery in another 2 weeks, and I seriously don't want to regret even before I see it in person.
(I am an non-competitive cyclist, but loves the long distance cycling in an non-competitive manner)


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Seven Cookie said:


> Why is Axiom SL/SLX much preferred over higher end Elium SL/SLX??
> Is there some bad review on Elium?
> 
> Reason of asking, cos my Elium SLX is due for delivery in another 2 weeks, and I seriously don't want to regret even before I see it in person.
> (I am an non-competitive cyclist, but loves the long distance cycling in an non-competitive manner)


According to Seven, the Axiom is more race oriented, whereas the Elium is more oriented for the the long distance non-competitive type. Sounds like you purchased the right bike.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

Seven Cookie said:


> Why is Axiom SL/SLX much preferred over higher end Elium SL/SLX??
> Is there some bad review on Elium?
> 
> Reason of asking, cos my Elium SLX is due for delivery in another 2 weeks, and I seriously don't want to regret even before I see it in person.
> (I am an non-competitive cyclist, but loves the long distance cycling in an non-competitive manner)


You will love your Elium, don't worry. The waiting stage is the WORST and everyone starts to second guess everything. This will vanish once you lay eyes on your new bike, and total joy will overcome you when you ride it. I went through a similar stage, and now cannot be happier.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice bike.


----------



## HaydarSeattle (Jun 26, 2012)

Seven Cookie said:


> Why is Axiom SL/SLX much preferred over higher end Elium SL/SLX??
> Is there some bad review on Elium?
> 
> Reason of asking, cos my Elium SLX is due for delivery in another 2 weeks, and I seriously don't want to regret even before I see it in person.
> (I am an non-competitive cyclist, but loves the long distance cycling in an non-competitive manner)


I have had my new Elium SL for about 40 days now, and I love it. Do not worry about this! I'm not a racer either, and got it for the longer distances. It's comfortable, but accelerates and corners as much as I need. I'm looking forward to your first post after you get it and ride it.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice!

Since I enjoy living vicariously, do me a favor and ride the crap out of that...


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Elium SLX*

I always wanted a Seven and thought my 50 year b-day would justify spending the money. After building up the stock 56 cm frame in 2009 with Sram Red and Ksyrium SL wheels, the complete bike with pedals and bottle cages wieghed 16.9 pounds. I thought it was the best bike that I have ever ridden. However, in 2010 I tried an S-Works Tarmac and really liked the livelier feel. Even though my drive-train rigidity and weight to performance is 9 of 10, it doesn't compare to the oversized carbon BB of the Tarmac. Since then, the Elium has become my back-up bike and has less than 3000 miles on it. I like the traditional looks of the Seven, but prefer the ride of the tarmac. If anyone is interested in a 56 cm PM me for the build specs.


----------



## lrebelo (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi , I'm starting my first custom made bike and need some input . I'm undecided between the Seven/Parlee or Serrota . Any opinions on all three would be appreciated , I can't get all three .


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

IMHO, I think those are all fine bikes. Serotta has a long history of building race bikes, but I don't like the aesthetics. I especially don't like the bent seat stays. 

I think Parlee is right up there on my list for carbon fiber bikes. I think they have a really good design philosophy. 

And of course Seven does carbon, steel, titanium and a mix of carbon and titanium. The new 622 reminds be of a Parlee... but with those sexy titanium lugs. The Diamas SL on the CF side or more durable Axiom SL. You can't go wrong. I think Seven offers more options to choose from if you have the budget.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

Dajianshan said:


> IMHO, I think those are all fine bikes. Serotta has a long history of building race bikes, but I don't like the aesthetics. *I especially don't like the bent seat stays.*


I thought I was the only one who disliked this. The same way I dislike some Lightspeed models.


----------



## lrebelo (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you , I was actually doing research on the 622 . My hesitation is that although I want a comfortable ride for longer rides , I still want to have a fast racy bike that is fitted to me . Aesthetically I really like the seven 622 , and also have had a couple of peeks of the new Z zero .


----------



## Seven Cookie (Sep 16, 2012)

wow!!
Thanks for the assurance people. I am so glad that I am in a light mood after seeing all the sincere opinions. Can't wait to hold the true beauty (hope SC don't give lame excuse last minute for delay)

Will post my bike, once all the parts delivered and setup.


----------

